# Home visit for euthanasia - £602. Unfair?



## rosie565

Hello,

I am a newbie, I found your site whilst looking for info on Vets Now and was wondering if anybody had any thoughts or advice on what has happened to me.

We had (how hard to write in the past like that) a darling little Balinese boy called Kossy. He meant more to us that I can tell you, he was just the best little friend. He was with us all the time, made us laugh and smile every day and as I write this I am crying again.

He became poorly last week, our vet told us on Saturday that he had heart failure and that any stress or exertion could tip him into a state whereby his lungs would fill with fluid, he would "mouth breathe" and that there was no way forward. Kossy was nearly 13. The vet did say that tablets may slightly improve his quality of life and possibly give him longer, but that he could have a year, a week, a day - they couldn't tell. He could be well in the morning, then chase a squirrel in the afternoon and collapse. 

We said we would try tablets but were not prepared to upset the cat by forcing them down his neck, as the only thing in life that frightened him was tablets, sadly. He would not take them in food, in fact he recoiled from the food and was very suspicious, so we felt that tablets were not an option, particularly as they would not change the inevitable outcome.

The next day (Sunday) our little boy was finding it a bit harder to breathe, he was not distressed but he was withdrawn and you could see his little lungs were having to work hard. There was just NO WAY we would let him suffer at all. The fact that he could have suddenly become desperate, like our vet had warned, made us determined that nothing like that would ever happen to our little boy. We just knew that the time had come for us to do the best and last thing for him and make sure he never knew anything but happiness. 

We called our vets and were redirected to Vets Now.

We had no idea who they were or how they operated. My husband made the call and was hardly able to speak for crying. He asked for a vet to come out and put our cat to sleep. He was told the fee was £490. He was so in bits that to be honest I doubt he even thought about it. He only remembered what they had said a few days later, and at the time you will do anything, ANYTHING to protect your pet. 

When the vet and nurse arrived, we said we wanted the little cat put to sleep in his favourite place which was the greenhouse - he was sleeping in there in the sun. As we entered the greenhouse the nurse gave me 2 forms to sign, I have no idea what they were, I could not see for tears. They went to trim fur off his leg to administer the injection, but the cat was afraid, and they could not do it. We went inside, still the cat was upset. They talked about injecting into his kidney, in the end we had to suggest to the vets that they had to do the injection without us being next to him and this they did. The next time we saw our beautiful little baby boy he was lying on the floor, gone.

I will not go on about how we felt because as you will all know, you can't describe it.

We received a bill from Vets Now today. It is for £602. I don't really know why it had gone up by another £122, I thought £490 was unfair. This is for a home visit, consultation fee (a joke they were only here a few minutes and did no consulting at all, apart from waving those bits of paper at me) euthanasia and standard cremation - not the one where you get the ashes back.

I feel that this is much too high, and that they are relying on people feeling desperate, and then thinking that if they complain it looks like they didn't think the pet was "worth the cost". Emotional blackmail if you will. We will have to find that money somehow, but what about people who absolutely cannot afford that? An elderly lady, say, with only her pension, whose best friend is her cat? Is she supposed to leave the little cat distressed, or in a terrible state, because some greedy business people want to make a fast buck out of somebody elses distress?

Is anybody able to tell me how much it should normally cost to have a cat put to sleep at home? Who should I complain to, my vets practice for employing these people, or Vets Now? What can I do? It's the principle as much as anything now.

We live in the south east, which is pricey I know. The Vets Now were only based in Tunbridge Wells which is around 10 miles from where we live.

I feel that although I really don't want to do this, somebody should stand up and say this is wrong. I really just want to pay and forget. But this is wrong wrong wrong. 

I'm sorry for posting such a long and sad thread. I wish that I had come on here before when Kossy was alive, and told everyone about his funny loving cheeky little ways. How he would make me light the woodburner if the temperature dropped just a little bit. How he would sit on a rug, and miaow until my husband and I would laugh and pick up an end of the rug each, and swing it from side to side like a swing, with Kossy purring in the middle. How he would talk to us all day long, and be pleased to see us every single day, for his entire life. 

I will never, ever forget him and I can understand now why people decide to move house when their pet dies. It is very, very hard.

I think that in law there is a term that says a fee should be "fair and reasonable." I want to find out if people think this price is fair and reasonable. Am I wrong in thinking it isn't? 

If anyone can help or advise me, I would be so grateful.

Thank you.

Rosie


----------



## lymorelynn

I am sorry for the loss of your beloved cat but I can only say that often when vets quote a price it is without VAT. I think this has what happened in your case. Do I think it fair or reasonable? No, I don't but there is no rule on what vets can charge. There are four in my area and all have given me vastly different prices for different things  I now just go to the one I like the best.
Once again, my condolences. RIP Kossy


----------



## CDC

I am so sorry for your loss, Kossy sounded like a wonderful cat and you will always have memories of the time you spent with him.

I think Vets Now is the out of hours service that quite few vets use. This would help to explain the high costs, as even for a regular out of hours consultation never mind any treatment, you'd normally end up paying significantly more than your usual vets consultation fee. 

I can't offer any useful suggestions for challenging the cost, other than checking your insurance to see if euthanasia was covered in any way.


----------



## jill3

Firstly i would like to say how sorry i am for your loss of Kossy.
It truely is one of the worse things to have to go through having a much loved pet put to sleep.
One of my cats was put to sleep at home but it was 18 years ago and i cannot remember the price.
I do know that it was nothing like what you have paid.
I am staggered that you had to pay £602.
I can well understand why you didn't question this at the time as being so heartbroken and crying.
I think that i would telephone you own vet on Monday. Also the Vet association which you can get info on line.
If nothing comes of this then I would tell them that you are going to the BBC watch Dog with this.
I would not let them get a way with it.

I am sorry that your first post is on the death of your poor Kossy.
Why not put him on our Rainbow Bridge with a picture of him when you feel like it.

Take care xx
Jill


----------



## Pheebs

Rosie, I am so sorry for you. It is heartbreaking to lose your pet.

I can't express strongly enough the disgust I feel for these vets. It's a rip off, no more, no less. I don't think there's anything you can do about it, because as someone said upthread, vets can charge what they like. Plus I'd bet those bits of paper you signed mean you can't challenge the charge anyway. 

You did the very best you could for your lovely cat, try and take comfort from that.


----------



## Oscars mam

I am so sorry for your loss. He sounded a lovely bundle of fun! I can't add anymore than has been said re the fee but vets seem to charge what they like  I understand how you feel bad challenging the fee I felt the same way when my cat was run over in June  sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## dagny0823

I can't be of any help with the cost question, although that does sound like highway robbery to me, but I wanted to say that your story about Kossy has made me teary. He sounded like the most wonderful little boy and I'm sure you will miss him every day. You did the best you could for him and saved him a lot of pain and suffering, so it was the right thing to do. I'm just sorry it didn't go better for you so that your own suffering was lessened. 

Run free at the bridge Kossy


----------



## Sled dog hotel

The last time I had to call the vet out in the same circumstances was July 2007, so admittedly quite awhile ago.
I cant find the vets part of the bill for for coming out but Im pretty sure that was in the region of £250.00. This was around 10.30 to 11pm and the vet was here a long time.
I have found the Bill for cremation which included collection, the cremation service and for her polished wooden urn and engraved nameplate, this was for an individual cremation and she was obviously returned to us. That was
£221.00 inc VAT and was for a 25Kg medium size dog. (Obviously costs are more/less for size of animal)

I know that its just over 4 years on, but compared to ours service wise, and considering that you have not had an individual certified cremation and the ashes return, casket etc. it does sound to me rather excessive to be honest.

I am so so sorry that you have had such a terrible experience, saying goodbye to a beloved pet is never easy, and always a heartbreak, if its also
not handled with compasion and dignity either it makes it even harder and devastating. I was lucky last time as my vets did do their own 24hr out of hours service, so you always had someone you trusted and knew and that in
itself is at least a relief and some kind of comfort. My vets are one of the more expensive too, but it was not something I thought twice about because of things like the 24hr out or hours service and the trust you could not put a price on. However they too have gone over to Vets Now, and I to be honest are dreading if I have to call on them. Yours is not the first time I have heard unimpressed to say the least reports about them.


----------



## Lulus mum

You have no need to apologise that your thread was long and sad-you are grieving not "just for a cat" but for a family member who was very precious to you 

Im so so sorry for what you have gone through and disgusted that the whole traumatic experience was made much worse by the way you were treated.

I agree with Jill 3 -re. ringing your vet to ask what their charge would be,but I would bet that the bits of paper you signed means that you cant challenge the price.

We have have 3 cats- 2 are nearly 15 and I dread having to make the decision that you had to make

I had a sort of similar experience about 15 years ago-but with our OWN vet
Our dog Ginger aged 17 was suffering and we finally made the decision to let her go-having put it off ,hoping she would die in her sleep

The vet came out-10.30 in the a.m ,me and O.H and teenage son all in bits 
Ginger was lying in my arms,he gave her
the needle and she passed peacefully-for which Im very grateful-
BUT as she died the vet-who we had used for over 20 yrs said 
that will be £89 please
he then repeated the same words

O.H got rid of him quickly -I wrote a letter to the practise telling him what I thought politely but very strongly

The thing which most annoys and upsets me is that when you are in the position you were in-you cant think straight and your emotions are all over the place-and its like they take advantage of that- 

You will find lots of support on here-
we lost 1 of our dogs in January and I came on here in bits ,desperate for someone to talk to and there were so many people to share my pain it was really touching

When you feel able to-put a post on the Rainbow Bridge section and tell us all about Kossy

Hope that Kossy has me our Lulu at the Bridge where they can be free and healthy with all their friends

Will be thinking of you
Maureen


----------



## 1290423

I have an home visit for my most best dog ever , misty the weimaraner, to be pts on 12th March 2008 - The bill was £70.
£602 sounds very excessive to me,, would check they have charged you correctly! wonder of there has been a typo error and someone got the figures the wrong way around!


----------



## Chewie39

You may find the following link useful, apparently "Rip Of Britain" are currently investigating Vets Now for their next TV series, there's a telephone number and contact name in the first reply to the article:

Pet owners lodge complaint with vet after Staffie dog put down | This is Staffordshire

HTH and hugs for loss of your beautiful Kossy, he sounds like he was a wonderful friend


----------



## rosie565

Thank you so much to everybody who has replied to me. Your kindness has touched me, how lovely of you to be so caring. When I feel I can face it I will post a picture of little Kossy on the bridge, thank you for telling me about it. Animal lovers are special people and only they really understand.

Also thank you for the advice, I will start gathering information and decide what to do. When I think what could happen to an animal whose humans just cannot pay this kind of money it makes me angry. I thought that vets would have some compassion, so many of them do I know but this seems like cruelty, to bleed money out of people when they just cannot do anything but say yes. 

Anyway, rant over. In time I shall think about whether to find another catty friend, but at the moment the thought frightens me because I can't face doing this again. Not to mention the fact that we had even given up holidays, because we didn't want Kossy to miss us! He had us wrapped around his fluffy paw, and quite right too....

Thank you again everyone. If the world had more animal lovers, it would be a kinder and more peaceful place, I feel.

Rosie


----------



## Jiskefet

I know out-of-hours service is very expensive, especially weekends.
I had to take Daisy to the vet clinic on a sunday night, in similar circumstances as your cat, she was having trouble breathing due to the fluid in her lungs.....

When I got there, all we could do was let her go, she didn't stand a chance.

No, I did not pay as much as you did, but they did not come to my house, I took Daisy to the clinic, and I assisted the vet, myself, there was no resident nurse available, as she and the other vet were busy with another emergency. And I did not have Daisy cremated, I took her home and buried her in my garden.

It is a hefty bill, but is it unreasonable?

It is not like part of their wages comes from national health or something like that, a veterinary clinic needs to be self-sufficient to survive. If you expect out-of-hours service to be reasonably priced, it will mean that service during office hours will become that much more expensive. In which case you will switch to a cheaper vet without a round-the-clock service, and the 24/7 vet survices will go broke and disappear.

Please take into consideration that a vet and a nurse _are on call in a clinic at all hours_, not being called out of bed in case of an emergency, but doing regular night and weekend shifts. It is only logical they receive a higher pay than during office hours, and there will be far fewer cases than during office hours. However, this service has to be commercially viable to be maintained. Besides, you do not just pay for the time they are at your house, but for the time they are on your case. Consequently, you also pay for the time it takes them to get there and back.

I agree, it is terribly expensive, but is it out of proportion, considering the clinic's investment in the service? In other words, is it dailight robbery, like soneone called it?

Personally, I think the bill was more or less in accordance with the cost of keeping up that kind of service.

Over here in Holland, we don't have that kind of service. The vet is on call, but not on duty in the clinic. He is just carrying a beeper, and may be in bed with his loved one, for all I know......

I was lucky there was a nurse and 2 vets already at the clinic to deal with a big dog that had suddenly collapsed when I called about Daisy, so I could come in straght away. Otherwise, the vet on call would have still had to make his way to the clinic and it would have been much longer before he could have helped Daisy.


----------



## Angie2011

So sorry for your loss hun! just HUGS x


----------



## ChinaBlue

So very sorry for your loss - we all understand too well the hurt that comes when you lose your beloved pet.

I agree with the other posters - do phone around a few local vets and get an idea of a home visit such as the one you had. It would give you a much better idea of what you should expect to pay and whether you could challenge your bill. I think that seems rather extortionate but I have no idea of what the cost is to be honest. I would have expected perhaps half of that.

Once again I am so sorry and you have my deepest sympathies on the loss of Kossy.


----------



## havoc

I think it's an appalling price but this is the way veterinary care is going. I can only urge owners to check they are with a vet who does their own out of hours service. Every vet must by law offer OOH cover but just because there is a notice saying they do so it doesn't mean they don't contract out. You *must* check. As the poor OP discovered, when you need a vet isn't the time to find out.


----------



## Steverags

So sorry for your loss of your beloved kossy, i can't say how much a call out would cost, but we had too take a kitten too vets now a few monthe=s ago and they wanted over £100 before we walked in the door, then after the consultation the whole charges for treatmentwould have come too more that £500 and the vet said that it was very unlikely the kitten would survive (which it didn't).


----------



## Chewie39

I've been thinking about this and, if you google "vets now", the first few pages are almost entirely filled with horror stories either about their care or about the costs. Now obviously people are more likely to post when they are unhappy with the service received but it does make you wonder......

I'm off to the vets next week - it's a state of the art veterinary hospital and the OOH service is definitely provided there *but*, thinking about it, I have no idea _who_ it's provided by. I'm definitely going to find out now.


----------



## Guest

Vets Now cover the emergency services/ooh for all the Vets in my vicinity, I know that before you even walk in the door they will tell you over the telephone that the consult fee is from £129.34 I know by law that they have to tell you this (and that they also tell you you must pay that before they will treat the animal) and sadly in your case they have covered themselves by telling you a basic price on the phone(£490) and I'm guessing the other £100 odd is for cremation and admin, whilst I think it's an obscene amount to charge it is just what they charge, you need to ask them for a detail invoiced to see exactly what you have been charged for, maybe also contact MRCVS as well and put in a complaint for excessive charges.

I am very sorry for you loss though.


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry hun  R.I.P Kossy


----------



## Paddypaws

I am so very sorry for your loss, it is an awful thing to go through especially tinged with resentment for the way it all ended.
I agree with others that unfortunately this bill just needs to be paid, but i would be contacting the documentary makers, and Watchdog, and the local papers too! I would also write to the vet practice itself and express your disgust that they contract out to such a bunch of charlatans.

My regular vet practice is part of a small chain which has their own hospital and OOH service....but they recently announced that they are soon contracting out to Vets Now who will be manning the practice from 7pm to 9am. Luckily I noticed this information when I took my cat in for a scheduled ultra sound....I would know now never to take an animal there in an emergency. The public need to be made aware just how terrible this company is and pressure brought to bear on local practices not to use them.


----------



## Cazzer

sorry to hear about your loss. To lose poor Kossy in such circumstances as well. Hope things get better for you x


----------



## Ally-Kats

So sorry to hear of the loss of Kossy. I agree with you that sounds like an extortionate fee and unfortunately as you say they have us over a barrel as we will do anything to help our furbabies, I know when I went to collect the body of my beautiful paws (he was pts while still under anesthetic) I didn't worry what the operation cost (this was an emergency as he was struggling to breathe and his tongue was blue) and I didn't even think to settle the bill as I was in bits, this was however my normal vets who had an out of hours service on site. I have to say they were brilliant and dealt with us with kindness and compassion and the cost was about £40, this was 16 years ago though and despite opening him up and closing up afterwards they only charged for the euthanasia and they didn't hassle us to pay the bill either. Run free at the bridge Kossy


----------



## ella

I'm so sorry for your loss. When a special cat goes it is like a family member. I hope you can keep your good memories well in front of this lousy time.

My darling cat Henry was PTS in July. It was carried out at the vets and the sensitivity they showed (and still show) was unbelievable.

The euthanasia was carried out in the practice and I think was approx £70 (I was already there for a consult which I think would have been £25 on top, and the cremation (not covered by insurance) was £120 - for an individual cremation, ashes returned to me in a cardboard tube (returned within a week). This may sound odd, but Henry had a good death, and one that I feel at peace with.

My vets ushered me out through a back door afterwards so I didnt have to see any other pets, and said to settle up 'whenever you're ready', sent a condolence card within 2 days, and when I took in my new cat were so brilliant - hugged me, and each came out to see us in turn. Henry had been ill for a while, so I was a regular, but I know from talking to others that their care was similarly excellent.

Please take care of yourselves

e


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

I am so sorry for your loss! I lost my eldest yorkie Bonnie a month ago. It's devastating and heartbreaking beyond belief!


----------



## nimagraven

Err. No. I really wouldn't call that fair and I can't believe some people in this thread are actually trying to justify the cost.

Consider it this way. You go into a surgery to put your cat to sleep. It costs roughly £60-£80.

You have it done at home. So you have to consider out of hours, car cost, and possible overtime cost.

You really think that's going to inflate the price by SEVEN TO TEN TIMES? Haha. OMG. I am in the WRONG job then! (With all due respect. This is a dig at those justifying the disgrace with bloody pitiful arguments at that.)

Get bloody real. Whether they "have the right or not" does not take it away from being bloody disgraceful. Stop sticking up for these SOBs because it's probably the reason they get away with it.

OP, sorry your cat had to go through this. Yes, you probably have to pay it, but that doesn't mean you can't go through avenues of complaint....


----------



## newfiesmum

This is absolutely disgraceful! I have had two dogs pts at home, admittedly one in 2006 and the other some 14 years earlier, but they were both less than £100 each.

A friend of mine who is a vet (used to be ours before he retired) told me that out of 80 applicants only three get into vets school. It makes you wonder how people like this ever get in. Obviously compassion and a love of animals is not a necessary qualification.

I would suggest you go ask the BV whatever, the governing body, if they think it is fair.


----------



## Iheartcats

First of all I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved family cat. My condolensces to you.


It really sound like the decimal point is in the wrong place. £602 indeed  More like £60.20. I'd be furious too. Maybe phone them up on Monday and get them to explain.

I remember watching a programme about an undercover investigater who was dressed up as a receptionist (I think it was a while ago) and this particular vets (was a chain but can't remember the name) was charging extortionate rates for really minor treatments etc. It seems that some vets can charge whatever they like.

Hope you get it sorted.

When my cat died she was savaged my a dog, was put in an oxygen tank, but died and had a private cremation and got the ashes sent back to us and that bill only came to £135. Yours seems well in excess!


----------



## GillyR

Oh i am so sorry xx 

All of mine when the time comes are pts at home xxxx no matter what time of the day, that amount is far above the profit lines.
Some vets are money prioritised, sadly....they cash in on our pain. Am so sorry xx you done what was right for yours xxxx


----------



## Ianthi

Rosie - I'm very very sorry to hear about Kossy. I can understand how devastated you feel at losing a beloved pet.

I think this bill is extortionate! However I would obtain an itemised version before I pay anything. I would also contact your usual vet to complain. We did ( various reasons ) and eventually following lots of complaints from clients they changed to a different company. As far as I'm aware the RCVS don't intervene re charges ( I believe they should ) but it's still worth submitting a complaint! I know I'd certainly contact the BBC as well.

I hear so many complaints about these mercenary 'companies' that vets outsource their out-of-hours services to. A lot of the vets ( quite often very young ) and nurses are paid quite mediocre salaries with the company reaping most of the profits. Standards of veterinary care are often very questionable as well in a lot of instances I've heard about.


----------



## newfiesmum

I am realising how lucky I am. There are three vets at our practice, and if you phone their out of hours emergency number you will get one of the three. There is always someone on call.

I cannot believe how disgusting this bill is. I would simply refuse to pay it, quite frankly. Pay them the £490 you were quoted (still far too high) and tell them to whistle for the rest.


----------



## dalestorm

so sorry for your loss I couldn't read your whole post as my eyes were filling up. I've no advise with the cost I'm afraid I just wanted to send you my sympathy.


----------



## Howlinbob

I'm so sorry for your loss, OP. We lost a very, very special friend last year and I know exactly how you feel. The pain of loss is bad enough without having to worry about the way you were treated.

Bob became listless and inappetent over one weekend, and on the Monday morning we took him to our vet first thing. Fortunately, our vet is at the bottom of our road so we can walk there. She took a blood sample and rang us back in the afternoon with the worst news - total kidney failure, nothing to be done. We asked if she would come to our house, to which she readily agreed. Bob was on his favourite spot in front of the fire. It was very peaceful. We buried him in the garden that evening. The vet did not mention the bill at all, but stayed with us and let us go on, in floods of tears, about how wonderful Bob was. She was sensitive, patient, and kind. 

The next day I called in to her office for the bill, and it was about £170. Admittedly, it was not an emergency out-of-hours service and she didn't have far to travel to our house. The bill included the consultation, blood test, and euthanasia. I thought that was reasonable. She also gave us a packet of 'Forget-me-not' seeds to plant in the garden.

I think you certainly have reason to question the bill you have been sent. Ask for copies of the documents you had to sign, ask for a breakdown of the costs, see exactly what you have been charged for, and take it from there. Apart from the bill itself, are you satisfied with the service, i.e., attitude of the vet and nurse, their competence? 

When you have addressed the issue of the bill, you can put it behind you and concentrate on your happy memories, which no-one can ever, ever take away from you. Then you might be in a position to think about another feline friend. You clearly offer a wonderful home, so when the time is right, there's one lucky fur baby out there waiting for you!
Bob left such a gaping hole in our lives that we ended up getting 3 cats to fill it!

Good luck and thinking of you x


----------



## welshjet

So so sorry to read aboy kossy, run free at the bridge little one xxx

I cant really offer much in respect of the price, other than i think its awfully expensive. Unfortunately i lost my angel some time back, but we had her pts in the vets when we took her in. I cant tell you the cost as i carried her out, but my mother paid tbh i dont want to know either 

(((hugs)))


----------



## newfiesmum

My cat was pts following a second stroke only three years ago. Admittedly I took her in, but it was a Sunday and he came out specially. It was definitely no more than £50.


----------



## Deathsurge

We had the vet come to the house when we made the decision to have my old cat put to sleep.
Admittedly we pre-booked it and the cost including cremation and urn was £165,sounds like someone is preying on your misery to me.
My thoughts are with you.....


----------



## Etienne

My Abby was PTS in our house and our vet and nurse turned up to do the deed. It cost 3 years ago about £80 in total. I had already arranged to take her to the crematorium straight after. Within half to three quarters of an hour of being we had a small service for her, found the cask we wanted and her ashes were returned inside. We (my dad and me) returned home and scattered her ashes in the garden in the area where her litter sister Rebel ashes were scattered. God when I was at the crem I have never ever cried like that before in my life.


----------



## Scarlett20

Such a sad story about Kossy. He sounded like he was such a special part of your life.

I still cry about my cat who died in April and she was 18. At the time I said I would never have another cat, because of the heartbreak and sadness that it causes on that dreaded day that they leave you.

Do you know what though, I have now got 2 Persian kittens. 

At this very time, well you won't be able to think about having a new kitten, but I bet it won't take long before you feel that you just can't live properly without a little furry friend.

As for the cost that you were charged. I am almost speechless and I find it absolutely ridiculous. Like some other people have said I would ask why the price was inflated up to £602 from £490. I think £490 is also way on the high side.

I know that you don't need all this hassle right now when all you can think of is Kossy, but I don't see how they can justify the cost and I am sure you will find some strength inside you to question them about it.

Things will slowly get better for you and even though Kossy cannot be brought back, nobody can take away your memories of him.


----------



## bobby7

So very sorry for your loss, I know how you're feeling. I've just had my darling Jess pts (23/10/11) As regards to the price Jess' procedure was £67 that was including the £60 sunday consultation fee. The same practice came to my home to do a pts and the charge was £50. Admittidley that was 8yrs ago. I was amazed when I read what the vets wish to charge you, I would definately be asking questions. Hugs to you at this sad time. Run free little Kossy. xxx


----------



## nutmeg

I am so sorry for your loss, I dont have any advice regarding the vet bill, only to say that it sounds very excessive to me.


----------



## Vets Now Client Care

Please accept our deepest sympathies for your loss. We are sure Kossy brought you many years of love and we hope you are continuing as well as can be expected.

We are very sorry to learn that you were unhappy with the service you received from our clinic. We always try to ensure that our clients and their much loved animals, receive the high standard of care they deserve and always want to hear of any concerns or questions. We would welcome an opportunity to discuss your case further; please contact us at [email protected] and we will arrange to give you a call.

Kind Regards
Vets Now Client Care Team


----------



## rosie565

Hello all you kind people,

Firstly - thank you for all your comments. I feel less alone now, and the support I have been shown has made such a difference. So many of you have said things like "run free at the bridge, Kossy". As I write it I am filling up again, but I have to tell you that this saying has stuck with me, and whenever I feel overwhelmed (often) I imagine him doing just that, and feel comforted. 

Now to Vets Now. As you will see they have replied on this forum. No surprise that they feel the need to monitor such things. VILE people. How dare they charge people such an outrageous fee when they know that they are desperate? Trading on misery is exactly right. I feel now that I can't keep you up to date on what I am going to do, as they seem to be effectively "spying" on what we are saying. (sorry if that sounds strong, but it is how I feel and I see no reason to show them any decency.) 

What the hell happens if a person who cannot drive, or who cannot get to a vet for any reason, has an animal injured or in extreme pain when their vets are closed? This is forcing people that do not have hundreds of pounds floating around free, to either let their animal suffer, or be held to ransom and pay hundreds of pounds for a service that would normally cost very little. How brutal, to the animal and the human.

I am staggered to have to tell you, but the MINIMUM that these profligate bloodsuckers would have charged, even if they had arrived at the door, rung the bell, and walked away without seeing my pet, would have been as follows - I am quoting from their bill:

House Visit Surcharge - £359.58
OOH fee (Before 11pm) - £90.49

This totals £450.07. For coming to my house only. On a Sunday morning. Just to stress this again, this is for doing NOTHING but turning up.

They then go on to charge a consultation fee of £38.66 which seems more normal - except that no consultation took place. 

Then, they mention something called Pet BLood Bank. I have no idea what this is and we were not asked/told aout it. There is only a nominal fee for this of £1.00. BUt what is it?

Euthanasia was ££62.43. Cremation with no ashes, no urn, nothing, was ££49.95.

So, I am now going to take this up in any way I can. Again, I don't think that I can be open on this forum now, as I feel they are trying to protect themselves by seeing what is going on. As they are being investigated by Rip Off Britain, I am not surprised.

I don't know if there is a facility to do private messaging on this forum, if there is please feel free to contact me (as long as you are not Vets Now, in which case you can go swing). When I get a bit further down the line I will tell people on this forum what's going on, but at the moment I don't want to say much more as it will pre-warn Vets Now.

I know you are thinking of me. To have to do this right now is just so awful. I want to forget this horrible experience, the sight of the nurse laughing in the garden two minutes after Kossy had passed, as I clung to his little body and wailed. I want to grieve for my little angel kitty, who meant more than I can tell you. I miss his little presence so much and cry every day. BUt I feel that I just have to do this, for all the other people who have no idea that something like this can even happen. 

Thank you again everybody. If you come up with any ideas please let me know. Please please please tell everybody you know, who has a pet, to check that their practice is not linked with Vets Now. I don't want this to keep happening.

Rosie


----------



## MoggyBaby

Rosie, you go forth and do what you have to do.

I admire you for being able to deal with this horrific issue whilst so upset for your baby. The attitude of these people and the manner in which they have treated you has added additonal stress to an already painful and heartbreaking moment.

I really hope that you get them by the short & curlies and NO amount of platitudes posted by them to an open forum will EVER make me think nicely of them. 

Any company who feeds off the pain & misery of other people can rot in hell and burn as far as I am concerned!!!!!! 

Good luck Rosie.

And I am very sorry for the pain you are feeling over Kossy. Our babies are our babies. Simples!!!!


----------



## Oscars mam

Well said Moggy baby! Couldn't have put it better myself  hope you can do something and make a difference to others! You can pm on here btw! I'd love to know how you get on! One word to the wise though it would be easy for vets now to set up on here with a new name and claim to be concerned so I would advise checking anyone who does pm to make sure they actually participate on here often and are who they say they are good luck xxx


----------



## Iheartcats

There is a Private Message facility but you have to have a certain number of posts before you can send on (not sure how many).

Anyway, what I would do is go to the Citizen's Advice Bureau and get their advice. I would then write to the Vet. Put everything down in writing.

Afterall, you are the customer and you deserve a fair service. Contact the Office of Fair trading or visit their website for more info. Just because they charge £602 doesn't mean its fair.

Contact Consumer Direct too. I've had dealings with them twice now and won both times!!

Don't back down, be firm, be straight to the point and any letters you send send Recorded Delivery.


----------



## rosie565

Thanks both of you! I will indeed check when people joined and that they participate, good idea. And yes, our babies are our babies arent they. You get love from an animal that is somehow different from a human, totally unconditional and so special. 

Watch this space guys....... 

Rosie


----------



## rosie565

Iheartcats - thank you. Good advice. I am gathering info and planning my moves. As I said earlier I won't be saying what I am doing on here any more, but I will be doing anything I can to try to stop this going on. How many people has this happened to who have not dared complain? It is wrong. Wish me luck.

Rosie


----------



## jill3

MoggyBaby said:


> Rosie, you go forth and do what you have to do.
> 
> I admire you for being able to deal with this horrific issue whilst so upset for your baby. The attitude of these people and the manner in which they had treated you has added additonal stress to an lready painful and heartbreaking moment.
> 
> I really hope that you get them by the short & curlies and NO amount of platitudes posted by them to an open forum will EVER make me think nicely of them.
> 
> Any company who feeds off the pain & misery of other people can rot in hell and burn as far as I am concerned!
> And I am very sorry for the pain you are feeling over Kossy. Our babies are our babies. Simples!!!!


Totally agree here!
What you have gone through in the last few days has not gone from my mind.
As for that nurse that was laughing minutes after you lost your lovely Kossy should be sacked:mad2:
I sure will be checking our vets to see if they are linked with this rip off firm.
Good luck and if i do think of anything i will let you know.
Watch Dog is another program i would notify of this sham.


----------



## Iheartcats

jill3 said:


> Totally agree here!
> What you have gone through in the last few days has not gone from my mind.
> As for that nurse that was laughing minutes after you lost your lovely Kossy should be sacked:mad2:
> I sure will be checking our vets to see if they are linked with this rip off firm.
> Good luck and if i do think of anything i will let you know.
> Watch Dog is another program i would notify of this sham.


Sham.... more like SCAM or Scum 

Gosh I missed the bit about the nurse laughting that is disgusting.

Good luck Rosie.


----------



## IndysMamma

I am so glad that my vets provide in house night/OOH cover and use the local Blue Cross hospital for any major trauma they can't handle at night

I wish you the best of luck in getting justice for yourself and poor Kossy


----------



## rosie565

One good thing - I get to see the profile pics of all your lovely lovely catties!!! Sooo gorgeous, every one of them. I could just kiss them all! 

Rosie


----------



## Iheartcats

Just done a bit of research and it looks like your not the only one ripped off by this company. Just type in "Vets Now Rip Off" in Google and have a look :mad2:


----------



## Chewie39

I'm certainly going to be watching Rip Off Britain _avidly_ from now on.

Good luck, Rosie.


----------



## Lumboo

Hi Rosie, 

Firstly can I just say I am really sorry that your loss was made so much worse by the unsympathetic manner in which it was handled. The excessive bill is IMO adding insult to injury. 

Like everyone else has said Kossy is now playing at the Rainbow Bridge and out of pain. I still feel my childhood cat is with me when I most need him, and I am sure Kossy is there for you too.

We are moving house in the New Year and so I was online today looking at Vets to register my Furbies with. (I make sure I do everything in advance these days as I am so forgetful) 
Anyway, the biggest practice in the area has emergency cover run by Vets Now. As soon as I saw this, I clicked off their site and have now found a smaller practice, recommended by FAB, that has emergency cover run by the practice staffing team. 

I just wanted to let you know that your story has made a real difference to a PF member already. We will always stick together and boycott any practice (and their associates) that has treated a fellow member appallingly. 

Just thought the spies at Vets Now would want to know they should work on their customer relation skills/transparency a bit better, (and their partners should be equally aware) as Word of Mouth can be very destructive.

Hope you get some resolution Rosie and I will PM you when I get a chance. x


----------



## Chewie39

Lumboo said:


> We are moving house in the New Year and so I was online today looking at Vets to register my Furbies with. (I make sure I do everything in advance these days as I am so forgetful)
> Anyway, the biggest practice in the area has emergency cover run by Vets Now. As soon as I saw this, I clicked off their site and have now found a smaller practice, recommended by FAB, that has emergency cover run by the practice staffing team.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that your story has made a real difference to a PF member already. We will always stick together and boycott any practice (and their associates) that has treated a fellow member appallingly.
> 
> Just thought the spies at Vets Now would want to know they should work on their customer relation skills/transparency a bit better, (and their partners should be equally aware) as Word of Mouth can be very destructive.


Totally agree. As I said earlier I'm at the vets on Friday and, whilst I've been 100% happy with the (in hours) treatment my pets have always received at this surgery, I'm going to ask about their OOH treatment. If it's Vets Now, I'll be moving my cats and telling the surgery why.


----------



## Lumboo

Chewie39 said:


> Totally agree. As I said earlier I'm at the vets on Friday and, whilst I've been 100% happy with the (in hours) treatment my pets have always received at this surgery, I'm going to ask about their OOH treatment. If it's Vets Now, I'll be moving my cats and telling the surgery why.


Watch out for MediVet as well, as they are equally bad in their emergency care.


----------



## Chewie39

Thanks for the tip, I'm seriously hoping they do it themselves but I have a bad feeling they don't. OOH provision is at my surgery but there's a separate entrance for "Emergencies".

I really hope this issue gets maximum publicity. As more and more vets contract out their emergency care it's imperative to all of us that these services are decent and fair and, sadly, it seems that's not the case at this time.


----------



## MoggyBaby

*OHHHHHHHHHHH CARP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have just called my very excellent, best in the area, superbly reasonable prices, vet and asked who their OOH contact is.

Yup you've guessed it - Vets F*****g Now!!!!!!!!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

So now I have a dilemma on my hands.......

How the FECK do I deal with this one???????? :confused1: :confused1:

I was going to pop in on Saturday to see the practise manager but she is off this weekend......

AAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## AlexArt

I'm sorry you lost your little cat.
I would have a VERY stern word with your usual vets and say how disgusted you are with them using such a rip off out of hours service - threaten to go to the local papers - you'd be surprised how well that works! 
It sounds like this company is taking advantage of people when they are vunerable, which is just disgusting!
I had a cat and a very large dog pts sleep at home a few weeks ago, I buried them though, but it still came to £103 - call out was £29, the cat was about £27 and they were both sedated first. 
Having worked at a vets for years the usual call out at a weekend is around £60 - certainly no more than £80 then you have the treatment and pts drugs on top of that, disposal costs the vets around £20 if that so they usually double it for clients, my neighbor paid £45 for a greyhound to be cremated, so I'd say you've paid a good bit over double for this vet - why they have to bring a vet nurse to put a cat to sleep is just ridiculous! 
Jabbing in the kidneys is often the quickest way to put cats down as it is usually a nightmare trying to raise a vein on a sick animal not to mention stressful - my little cat was done this way and she was dead before he even finished injecting her - both animals had had a good dose of sedative before so were deeply asleep anyway so didn't know a thing.

If I were you I would be onto these people and demand an itemised bill - then get a quote from several other vets in your area for an out of hours call out, pts, dipose and two consults + drugs - see what the differences are and tell them you are happy to pay an average of those quotes - speak to their manager and just play wholly hell and that you will report them to watchdog!!!


----------



## IndysMamma

you can use seperate vets - it's not like the doctors where you are restricted to one practice

just shop around your area until you find a vet with out of hours service you trust/can get quotes on - and even if you *only* use them for out of hours then they are there for you

my vet is £80 call out OOH before midnight/after 6am or £110 after midnight/before 6am plus any treatment and you meet them at the surgery - they will also pick you and pet up if needed not sure how much that adds to it - it's not *cheap* but it's also not insane and it stops people calling them out for non-emergencies - out of hours you can also get free advice on whether it requires an actual call out.

Home visits are £50 in hours not sure OOH but only for euthanasia as very little treatment they can do in the home.


----------



## MoggyBaby

IndysMamma said:


> you can use seperate vets - it's not like the doctors where you are restricted to one practice
> 
> just shop around your area until you find a vet with out of hours service you trust/can get quotes on - and even if you *only* use them for out of hours then they are there for you


I did actually think of doing that.......  The OAP's are still registered with their previous vet and I was thinking that I might 'call in' and register the babies with them too although I will call them first to enquire about their OOH before doing so.


----------



## welshjet

Oscars mam said:


> Well said Moggy baby! Couldn't have put it better myself  hope you can do something and make a difference to others! You can pm on here btw! I'd love to know how you get on! One word to the wise though it would be easy for vets now to set up on here with a new name and claim to be concerned so I would advise checking anyone who does pm to make sure they actually participate on here often and are who they say they are good luck xxx


Definately agree with this, just check who x

As said you can pm, but only after a certain amount of post, think it 20/25 but not sure. Keep posting and we'll get you there x

I got to say that after reading your heartbreaking post, i rung my vets where we gave our two registered to check in what they use as out of ours/emergency and they re-assurred me that they dont go out to others which out my mind at rest.

I really feel for you and what happened to Kossy and to have to go through what your going through now is awfully heartbreaking

Vets now or whatever you are if your still spying, yes you are a business but come on if your spying on forums at least be a decent business and get good feedback not all the sh$te comments. To you its a money making venture - but to us they are our family, our lives and loves. Shame on you, if you have no work or business eithic, please have morals


----------



## welshjet

MoggyBaby said:


> *OHHHHHHHHHHH CARP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have just called my very excellent, best in the area, superbly reasonable prices, vet and asked who their OOH contact is.
> 
> Yup you've guessed it - Vets F*****g Now!!!!!!!!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> So now I have a dilemma on my hands.......
> 
> How the FECK do I deal with this one???????? :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I was going to pop in on Saturday to see the practise manager but she is off this weekend......
> 
> AAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :incazzato: :incazzato:


I know that you'll deal with in your own tactful way. Im just glad by tbe look of it that they dont operate much our way - thank god.

Good luck x


----------



## Ianthi

rosie565 said:


> I don't know if there is a facility to do private messaging on this forum, if there is please feel free to contact me (as long as you are not Vets Now, in which case you can go swing). When I get a bit further down the line I will tell people on this forum what's going on, but at the moment I don't want to say much more as it will pre-warn Vets Now.
> 
> I know you are thinking of me. To have to do this right now is just so awful. I want to forget this horrible experience, the sight of the nurse laughing in the garden two minutes after Kossy had passed, as I clung to his little body and wailed.
> Rosie


Dear Rosie,

I'm so very sorry to hear you've been through this truly horrifying experience. What the vet nurse did is outrageous. How insensitive and downright unprofessional in my opinion. I truly feel so very sad this has happened to you. I would also submit a complaint about this appalling incident to the RCVS. It is now possible to do since earlier this year.

I want to make a complaint - RCVS Animal Owners

As we did, please write a letter of complaint to your own vets outlining all the facts of the case including the above. Like us you'll probably find you're not the only client who has reason to be unhappy. Our vets switched to a far superior company as a result of our concerns.

And VETS NOW ( yes, I'm sure you are reading this ) if you have any shred of decency both professional and otherwise and care as much as you claim to about your clients and their animals I think Rosie deserves a full apology and a waiver of the total bill under the circumstances. In fact I believe she should actually be compensated for this appalling experience. Shame on you!


----------



## Paddypaws

As Indysmamma quite rightly says, it is more than possible to be registered with 2 different vets and use one for regular day time service and another for OOH. My paddy is currently in hospital with my closest local vet as I will not take him to his regular vet as OOH is run by Vets Now.
I think we should ALL as pet lovers contact our vet practices in writing asking who provides OOH care, only if local practices feel threatened that they may lose custom will they maybe reconsider and use a different OOH service.
these companies need to be hit where it hurts and that is in the accounts dept!


----------



## Scarlett20

MoggyBaby said:


> I did actually think of doing that.......  The OAP's are still registered with their previous vet and I was thinking that I might 'call in' and register the babies with them too although I will call them first to enquire about their OOH before doing so.


MoggyBaby - When you say you might call in and register the babies, well why do you have to 'register'? Can't you just decide which vets to use and when the need arises, ring up and make an appointment with them?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Scarlett20 said:


> MoggyBaby - When you say you might call in and register the babies, well why do you have to 'register'? Can't you just decide which vets to use and when the need arises, ring up and make an appointment with them?


I would prefer that the cats are registered with the vet that I plan to use for OOH purposes as this will prevent any _possible_ refusal at a later date because "the cat is not registered with us....."

Also, when it's OOH, it wouldn't really be an appointment as such would it.....

Better to be safe than sorry I reckon!!


----------



## Scarlett20

MoggyBaby said:


> I would prefer that the cats are registered with the vet that I plan to use for OOH purposes as this will prevent any _possible_ refusal at a later date because "the cat is not registered with us....."
> 
> Also, when it's OOH, it wouldn't really be an appointment as such would it.....
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry I reckon!!


Sorry, for being a bit thick today. Is this what you mean - let's say that you require a vet in the middle of the night. Just for the purpose of this conversation we will say that your local vet is called Mr Smith and that if you ever required a vet, then he is the one you would ring. However, let's assume that you have not actually had the need to ever visit Mr Smith for anything as yet. However, one night you do require a vet, so you ring Mr Smith and you are given a special tel. no. to ring - are you saying that if you have never been to Mr Smith's before, then the OOH people might not see you?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Scarlett20 said:


> Sorry, for being a bit thick today. Is this what you mean - let's say that you require a vet in the middle of the night. Just for the purpose of this conversation we will say that your local vet is called Mr Smith and that if you ever required a vet, then he is the one you would ring. However, let's assume that you have not actually had the need to ever visit Mr Smith for anything as yet. However, one night you do require a vet, so you ring Mr Smith and you are given a special tel. no. to ring - are you saying that if you have never been to Mr Smith's before, then the OOH people might not see you?


Hmmmmmm, that's got me a bit confused....

I will be doing the following:

My OAP's _USED_ to go to a vet in town (Vet A) but a new practise opened up recently (Vet B) who were less patronising, very friendly and who charged superb prices so I have started taking the cats there for their regular in-hours care.

Now I am VERY lucky because Vet B also opens all day Sat, Sunday hours and on Bank Holiday Mondays so the ONLY time I will require OOH facilities is between 8pm to 9am.

For this purpose, I will use the services of Vet A who operates an emergency service with 2 other local vets and who does NOT use either Vets Now or Medivet.

For my own peace of mind, and to avoid any hassle or upset at a time when I may be rather emotional, I would prefer that the babies also be on the system of Vet A. A 5 min visit just to give their details to the nurse on the desk, for her to type up beside the notes of the OAPs, could save time and pain at a later date.

It is unlikely that the OOH vets would refuse to see my cats because I am not 'registered' to one of their practices but why take the risk? Doing it this way, I know I am covered should the need (god forbid) ever arise.


----------



## Scarlett20

MoggyBaby said:


> Hmmmmmm, that's got me a bit confused....
> 
> I will be doing the following:
> 
> My OAP's _USED_ to go to a vet in town (Vet A) but a new practise opened up recently (Vet B) who were less patronising, very friendly and who charged superb prices so I have started taking the cats there for their regular in-hours care.
> 
> Now I am VERY lucky because Vet B also opens all day Sat, Sunday hours and on Bank Holiday Mondays so the ONLY time I will require OOH facilities is between 8pm to 9am.
> 
> For this purpose, I will use the services of Vet A who operates an emergency service with 2 other local vets and who does NOT use either Vets Now or Medivet.
> 
> For my own peace of mind, and to avoid any hassle or upset at a time when I may be rather emotional, I would prefer that the babies also be on the system of Vet A. A 5 min visit just to give their details to the nurse on the desk, for her to type up beside the notes of the OAPs, could save time and pain at a later date.
> 
> It is unlikely that the OOH vets would refuse to see my cats because I am not 'registered' to one of their practices but why take the risk? Doing it this way, I know I am covered should the need (god forbid) ever arise.


Sorry - e-mail isn't always the easiest way of getting things across.

You made a much better job of it than me.

I think I will come off PF now and go and do something which is more straight-forward - a cup of coffee I think!


----------



## rosie565

Here I am, still posting away to get enough posts to be able to pm - thank you for the tip!

I have just been to 2 vets practices to ask about their OOH care. One of them is in the next town to me, and guess what? They are with Vets Now. The young man behind the counter seemed clueless and just looked at me vaguely when I said that I would not therefore use their practice in the future. 

I then went to the only other vet in my town. They really did take the biscuit. I asked if they used Vets Now. Oh yes, said the nurse. I asked if they had told their clients of the change, and she said she thought so. I said that I had been charged £602 for a cat to be pts. The woman smiled as if she found it funny, and said "oh yes, I know they are very expensive." A client who was in the waiting room made a horrified sound and said that she knew nothing about Vets Now, which rather blows the vets claim of telling everybody out of the water. Anyway, I went on to ask why on earth they were dealing with these disgusting people. The nurse answered that they couldnt get vets etc to work at the weekend, and that they had to do WHAT IS BEST FOR THE VETS AND NURSES. I said surely the idea is to do what's best for the animals. "We are a business" she said bluntly. I asked her what would happen to an animal that was injured or became ill out of hours, if it belonged to someone elderly, or disabled, or without transport, who just could not possible afford this. Her answer? " Well, we can't help that." 

So there you go folks. That's how they feel about it.

I was wondering, do you guys have "sticky" threads on this forum, that keep posts at the top so people can see what's happening? I'm not very familiar with these things, but I was thinking that this is something that can potentially affect every animal lover out there. I would like as many people as possible to know about it. Is there a way that I can contact admin or something, to ask? Sorry, I know I am a newbie, and I don't want to look like I am barging in here and making a fuss and stuff.

I will post a picture or two of my little boy Kossy soon. It's just a bit tough right now, I am still listening with half an ear to the sound of the catflap, and leaving bits of tuna after I make a sandwich, and lighting the fire then listening for his happy little voice. Oh dear. Not easy. But truly, all your support has meant more than I can say. 

I was telling our chimney sweep all about this today(!) and he was appalled. He is an animal lover, and got straight onto his wife to check out their vets (all ok). He is going to spread the word wherever he can, and so am I. 

Happy purrs and cuddles to everyone, 

Rosie


----------



## Chewie39

rosie565 said:


> I then went to the only other vet in my town. They really did take the biscuit. I asked if they used Vets Now. Oh yes, said the nurse. I asked if they had told their clients of the change, and she said she thought so. I said that I had been charged £602 for a cat to be pts. The woman smiled as if she found it funny, and said "oh yes, I know they are very expensive." A client who was in the waiting room made a horrified sound and said that she knew nothing about Vets Now, which rather blows the vets claim of telling everybody out of the water. Anyway, I went on to ask why on earth they were dealing with these disgusting people. The nurse answered that they couldnt get vets etc to work at the weekend, and that they had to do WHAT IS BEST FOR THE VETS AND NURSES. I said surely the idea is to do what's best for the animals. "We are a business" she said bluntly. I asked her what would happen to an animal that was injured or became ill out of hours, if it belonged to someone elderly, or disabled, or without transport, who just could not possible afford this. Her answer? " Well, we can't help that."
> 
> So there you go folks. That's how they feel about it.


Well it's certainly must be how _some_ of them feel about it - I'll bet not everyone in the vet business feels comfortable about this kind of situation. The more I think about this the more I feel like you have hit on something big here - a BIG scandal in the making. I really hope something comes of the TV documentary. Have you thought about your local paper - or even the national press? You are very articulate and your story is heartbreaking and shocking - just the kind of thing papers go for.

Hugs x


----------



## rosie565

Thank you Chewie39. The attitude by the local vet is thankfully not one that all vets share, both my sisters have fab vets for their cats - but are not near me sadly! However, it reflects so badly on them all and makes people see vets as money grabbing so-and-so's. A lady that I work with has so much love to give, she lives alone and really wants a cat. She'd be a great cat-mummy. However, whenever I encourage her to consider getting one, she tells me that she is too frightened of the vets bills, and this is before she found out what has happened in this case.

Thank you for your other suggestions, as soon as I feel I can safely come on here and say what I plan to do, without Vets Now sying on me, I'll do so.

Rosie

PS - does anyone know how to start a Facebook campaign??? Only half joking.......


----------



## ella

My (utterly brilliant) vets DO use Vets Now - but only from 11pm to 7am (I think it may be 6am) otherwise it is a duty vet from the practice. So if there was a case for PTS on a Sunday morning , it would be done by a vet from the practice, and you would be told to come into the practice to pay, when you were ready.

I know they will also let owners pay in instalments, and another example was my sister in law asked for some meds on account because she forgot her purse, and they were going on holiday, the letter came 3 weeks later saying that they hoped they'd had a good holiday, and were sure she'd forgotten to pay, and could she pop in soon.

One evening, I had to take Henry in at 10pm, and my vet stayed until 11.30 while we waited for bloods to be completed and analysed - no extra charge over standard out of hours.... (I think it was no more than £150 all in, inc meds, tests and consult) Plus, he asked me to ring him at 1am to update him on how Henry was at home - he didnt redirect to VN. Utterly amazing care of both Henry and me.

I'm looking forward to seeing photos of Kossy when you are ready


----------



## Chewie39

rosie565 said:


> PS - does anyone know how to start a Facebook campaign??? Only half joking.......


I don't do the evil FB *but* I seem to be in the minority and I know a lot of people here do it so might be able to help you. It certainly seems to be the way to get a campaign into the public eye and, given what even a cursory Google brings up on the subject of VN, I think you'd find a lot of interested parties.


----------



## Pheebs

rosie565 said:


> Thank you Chewie39. The attitude by the local vet is thankfully not one that all vets share, both my sisters have fab vets for their cats - but are not near me sadly! However, it reflects so badly on them all and makes people see vets as money grabbing so-and-so's. A lady that I work with has so much love to give, she lives alone and really wants a cat. She'd be a great cat-mummy. However, whenever I encourage her to consider getting one, she tells me that she is too frightened of the vets bills, and this is before she found out what has happened in this case.
> 
> Thank you for your other suggestions, as soon as I feel I can safely come on here and say what I plan to do, without Vets Now sying on me, I'll do so.
> 
> Rosie
> 
> PS - does anyone know how to start a Facebook campaign??? Only half joking.......


Rosie, I really admire you for having the guts to do all this while you are grieving for your beloved cat.

I don't think my vet uses Vets Now, but I'm going to double check.

I think a FB campaign might be a good idea. Or Twitter.


----------



## Oscars mam

Rosie I think a fb campaign is an excellent idea! It's very easy to do just go to the create page or group tab and create away it takes minutes then post the link in here and we can join! If I can help at setting it up let me know I've set a few up in the past! 
I also think this being made a sticky as you suggested is a good idea too xx


----------



## welshjet

Hiya Rosie,

Not sure if its something that can be made a sticky, that would be something that a mod could perhaps give you guidance with, there is a sticky in general section about finding a mod.

To keep to the top you could always :

Bump .......... please read, 

Would love to see some pics of Kossy when your in a better place xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Further to my earlier posting regarding registering the babies at a 2nd vet, I did this on the way home - it took LESS than 5 mins - but the relief that I feel for having done so is immense!!!!

Rosie - thank you for bring to the fore a situation that many us don't think about until we need it and then find ourselves dealing with vets we may not feel comfortable or happy with. By sorting it out in advance, I now know that I am covered 24hrs a day and with people that I trust. I really would urge others to give this thought and deal with it now BEFORE you need the service. I am just very sorry that it was such sad circumstances that made us all think about it. 

Good luck with all that you plan to do and I will give you my support in any way possible.

I was also thinking that it might be worth the trouble of a cross-post into the Dog section if someone here, who is well known in Dog Chat, would do the honours of posting up a thread with a link.

Possibly also into General Chat......??? We're all pet lovers here so everyone needs to be aware of this companys 'policies' - after all, Pets Forum has over 65,000 members..... Get them all on side and Vets Now would definitely be sh*tting themselves!!!!


----------



## jill3

Oscars mam said:


> Rosie I think a fb campaign is an excellent idea! It's very easy to do just go to the create page or group tab and create away it takes minutes then post the link in here and we can join! If I can help at setting it up let me know I've set a few up in the past!
> I also think this being made a sticky as you suggested is a good idea too xx


FB is a great idea.
Last year there were 2 dolphins called mesha and Tom in Turkey. They were kept in vile conitions and it was heartbreaking to see.
Someone set up a FB page and over 21,000 people joined and it worked. They got handed over to Born free and are well on the way to be released.
Everyone on face book emailed letters to all concerned to the Tourist board and the goverment.
So go on girl we will support you:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

My vet also uses vet's now so I only use them occasionally, if it's an emergency I use Companion Care, as they have their own vet's and not as expensive as vet's now x


----------



## sarahecp

Hi Rosie,
Just read this from the beginning. 
I'm really sorry for your sad loss of Kossy  
I don't have any advice to give on what you are being asked to pay by these scum bags, but to me it's bl**dy expensive. I had to have my Timmy pts a few years ago, it was within surgery hours, compared to the cost you've been given, mine was a small amount including private cremation and urn. 

Good luck and I really do hope you get the outcome you deserve x

RIP Kossy, run free a rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Georgee33

Hi Rosie,
I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You haven't mentioned why Kossy had to be put to sleep and why it required a home visit rather than you taking Kossy to the vets? I have also experienced similar and have it explained to me that whilst the vet and nurse came out to me who would be back at base to deal with any subsequent emergencies and care for the inpatients at the practice? You are therefore in effect paying 4 peoples wages plus travel costs etc which is why I was in the fortunate position to wait until the day time to take my cat to see my own vet. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Ethel and Albus

In July we PTS our fluffy, the vet came out in the Saturday to our home to give her a pain killing injection. On the Sunday she was worse and we had to take her to the vets. At 3.15pm she was PTS. 

Now this heart breaking and we left fluff at the vets for a cremation ( on her own). Two weeks later the vets called and I've just spent an hour digging this info out fir you. 

The Saturday call out £80
The Saturday pain killer £40

Sunday out if hours £120
The PTS injection £85
The nurses fees?!? £60

The single cremation £360

We had to pay all this to be able to have fluff back. 

Myself speaking here, these vets have us by the balls! They know our pets are our lives and most if us these pets are our children. In return means what ever comes up we will do anything. 

They stick us with heavy bills and call out charges but let's face it I think most if not all! Would sell our sole to see our fluffs either better or taken away from their pain. 

Just wish the vet fees would have a "cap" height and all vets charge the same then we would know where we stand.


----------



## Georgee33

I agree a set price list that is regulated would be fairer, like dentistry??


----------



## ChinaBlue

Ethel and Albus said:


> In July we PTS our fluffy, the vet came out in the Saturday to our home to give her a pain killing injection. On the Sunday she was worse and we had to take her to the vets. At 3.15pm she was PTS.
> 
> Now this heart breaking and we left fluff at the vets for a cremation ( on her own). Two weeks later the vets called and I've just spent an hour digging this info out fir you.
> 
> The Saturday call out £80
> The Saturday pain killer £40
> 
> Sunday out if hours £120
> The PTS injection £85
> The nurses fees?!? £60
> 
> The single cremation £360
> 
> We had to pay all this to be able to have fluff back.
> 
> Myself speaking here, these vets have us by the balls! They know our pets are our lives and most if us these pets are our children. In return means what ever comes up we will do anything.
> 
> They stick us with heavy bills and call out charges but let's face it I think most if not all! Would sell our sole to see our fluffs either better or taken away from their pain.
> 
> Just wish the vet fees would have a "cap" height and all vets charge the same then we would know where we stand.


That single cremation fee is very expensive. Sadly we had to have one of our cats put to sleep in March - and we had a single cremation and got his ashes back and it was nowhere near that figure. I think it was about £135ish - certainly no more than £150.


----------



## Ethel and Albus

See thats my point, I think all vets should be the same price. I mean all vets study the same, they all do the same operations and offer the same service. 

Just going slightly off topic. 

I had Ethel spade on Thursday cost £80 

And Albus cost £55

I then spoke to my sister who had her two kittens done at another vets same town and they charged £55 for felmales. 


I must have the most £££ in the uk


----------



## MoggyBaby

Ethel and Albus said:


> The single cremation £360


HOW MUCH??????????????? :yikes::yikes::yikes:

When I lost my beautiful old Slugger 2 years ago he had a single cremation. The cost, which included a beautiful little wooden casket, was £120. Even allowing for inflation, £360 is beyond a joke!!!! 

There is DEFINITELY a need for the RCVS or the govt to look at bringing in some kind of pricing structure. Since insuring pets has become more of the norm, their prices have rocketed beyond belief!!!!


----------



## sophia196

Hi Rosie,

I am so sorry to read about Kossy's passing :frown: I am also new to this website. Were you aware that Vets Now record all telephone calls? This may make your complaint difficult, as they keep copies of all telephone calls between yourself and them. xoxoxo


----------



## Chewie39

Why would that make a complaint difficult? In fact why wouldn't it make things easier? If Rosie was a quoted a price over the telephone which was recorded and then increased?


----------



## sophia196

Just a quick note to everyone else regarding the cremation costs. It's not the vets who charge for and determine pricing for cremations, it's individual cremation companies. So prices depend on which cremation company your vet chooses to use. That is why there is such a variation in price. Every cremation company / pet cemetary stipulate and charge their own fees. I learnt this the hard way


----------



## sophia196

Chewie39 said:


> Why would that make a complaint difficult? In fact why wouldn't it make things easier? If Rosie was a quoted a price over the telephone which was recorded and then increased?


If Rosie is sure that she was not quoted the correct price, then she has a case. However, I do doubt they would have increased their price, as they know their telephone calls are recorded and these calls are used as evidence when complaints arise. I have unfortunately learnt this from experience :-(


----------



## welshjet

Chewie39 said:


> Why would that make a complaint difficult? In fact why wouldn't it make things easier? If Rosie was a quoted a price over the telephone which was recorded and then increased?


My thoughts exactly !


----------



## Chewie39

Has anyone cross posted this to General and Dog Forums yet?

I don't really visit those areas but I'm happy to do it if no one who is a regular there is doing it? As someone else said, I'm thinking there might well be people with issues over there too - and with this tv expose in the pipeline now would be the time for people to come forward.


----------



## Ianthi

Georgee33 said:


> Hi Rosie,
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You haven't mentioned why Kossy had to be put to sleep and why it required a home visit rather than you taking Kossy to the vets? *I have also experienced similar and have it explained to me that whilst the vet and nurse came out to me who would be back at base to deal with any subsequent emergencies and care for the inpatients at the practice? *You are therefore in effect paying 4 peoples wages plus travel costs etc which is why I was in the fortunate position to wait until the day time to take my cat to see my own vet. I hope this helps you.


This explanation doesn't make sense to me as a means of justifying costs especially with a mulit-vet emergency practice which most are nowadays. I know my local one has a couple of vets and nurses on each shift with the additional facility of others on call if things get too demainding. Obviously they're not always busy with emergencies! I'm sure in Rosie's case if they had a few critical emergency cases to deal with they wouldn't have been able to attend. However travel costs to external patients are understandable, within reason! An interesting trend is also emerging in that when OOH are provided by the practices themselves the charges appear to more reasonable.


----------



## Ianthi

Chewie39 said:


> Has anyone cross posted this to General and Dog Forums yet?
> 
> I don't really visit those areas but I'm happy to do it if no one who is a regular there is doing it? As someone else said, I'm thinking there might well be people with issues over there too - and with this tv expose in the pipeline now would be the time for people to come forward.


I certainly haven't as I very rarely frequent this section! Though I'd imagine sad to say this scenario will be no surprise to them, considering what I've read/heard of in the past!


----------



## sophia196

Ianthi said:


> This explanation doesn't make sense to me as a means of justifying costs especially with a mulit-vet emergency practice which most are nowadays. I know my local one has a couple of vets and nurses on each shift with the additional facility of others on call if things get too demainding. Obviously they're not always busy with emergencies! I'm sure in Rosie's case if they had a few critical emergency cases to deal with they wouldn't have been able to attend. However travel costs to external patients are understandable, within reason! An interesting trend is also emerging in that when OOH are provided by the practices themselves the charges appear to more reasonable.


I have also experienced similar to Georgee33. When I had my house visit performed by Vets Now, this was also explained to me. I was shocked at the price so I demanded an explanation. Ianthi, Vets Now have one vet and one nurse there at all times. They are unable to leave the clinic, as they have inpatients to take care of, and also telephone calls to answer. So for my house visit, a second nurse and second vet were called into the practice to come and put my darling 'Mickey' to sleep.

I also queried why OOH provided by normal practices were so much cheaper. And it's because normal practices rip you off in other ways, such as inflating the costs of routine spays/castrations, vaccinations, yearly check-ups etc. I guess in a way you can say they 'subsidise' their OOH costs with inflating other prices within the clinic.

I think another thing you pay for is staff 24/7. When my dog was hit by a car, Vets Now assured me that they have a vet and nurse there 24/7 to take care of Bruno. At normal vet practices who provide their own OOH service, the vet goes home at night.


----------



## MoggyBaby

sophia196 said:


> I have also experienced similar to Georgee33. When I had my house visit performed by Vets Now, this was also explained to me. I was shocked at the price so I demanded an explanation. Ianthi, Vets Now have one vet and one nurse there at all times. They are unable to leave the clinic, as they have inpatients to take care of, and also telephone calls to answer. So for my house visit, a second nurse and second vet were called into the practice to come and put my darling 'Mickey' to sleep.
> 
> I also queried why OOH provided by normal practices were so much cheaper. *And it's because normal practices rip you off in other ways, such as inflating the costs of routine spays/castrations, vaccinations, yearly check-ups etc. I guess in a way you can say they 'subsidise' their OOH costs with inflating other prices within the clinic. *
> 
> I think another thing you pay for is staff 24/7. When my dog was hit by a car, Vets Now assured me that they have a vet and nurse there 24/7 to take care of Bruno. At normal vet practices who provide their own OOH service, the vet goes home at night.


If this IS the case, then it justifies again the need to be registered with 2 vets where possible. The vet I have chosen for my OOH care DOES charge quite a lot for standard care but the vet I go to for standard, routine care charges exceptionally good, cheap prices. The best of both worlds, one could say.


----------



## welshjet

Chewie39 said:


> Has anyone cross posted this to General and Dog Forums yet?
> 
> I don't really visit those areas but I'm happy to do it if no one who is a regular there is doing it? As someone else said, I'm thinking there might well be people with issues over there too - and with this tv expose in the pipeline now would be the time for people to come forward.


I only tend to use a mob phone to go on line, and very rarely step out of cat chat (im not in it that much at mo either)

Ive got no probs with you crossposting it, if you dp it may be worth also popping it in the horse section as well - just a thought on that one tho


----------



## Pheebs

sophia196 said:


> I have also experienced similar to Georgee33. When I had my house visit performed by Vets Now, this was also explained to me. I was shocked at the price so I demanded an explanation. Ianthi, Vets Now have one vet and one nurse there at all times. They are unable to leave the clinic, as they have inpatients to take care of, and also telephone calls to answer. So for my house visit, a second nurse and second vet were called into the practice to come and put my darling 'Mickey' to sleep.
> 
> I also queried why OOH provided by normal practices were so much cheaper. And it's because normal practices rip you off in other ways, such as inflating the costs of routine spays/castrations, vaccinations, yearly check-ups etc. I guess in a way you can say they 'subsidise' their OOH costs with inflating other prices within the clinic.
> 
> I think another thing you pay for is staff 24/7. When my dog was hit by a car, Vets Now assured me that they have a vet and nurse there 24/7 to take care of Bruno. At normal vet practices who provide their own OOH service, the vet goes home at night.


Sophie, this is a genuine question, are you connected in any way to Vets Now?


----------



## sophia196

Could not agree more MoggyBaby - very good thinking


----------



## sophia196

MoggyBaby said:


> If this IS the case, then it justifies again the need to be registered with 2 vets where possible. The vet I have chosen for my OOH care DOES charge quite a lot for standard care but the vet I go to for standard, routine care charges exceptionally good, cheap prices. The best of both worlds, one could say.


Could not agree more MoggyBaby - very good thinking


----------



## Chewie39

I've emailed the BBC researcher who is investigating Vets Now - if she's happy with me posting about her programme on here and still looking for stories I'll do a thread with her contact details across the forums.

If *"normal practices rip you off in other ways, such as inflating the costs of routine spays/castrations, vaccinations, yearly check-ups etc. I guess in a way you can say they 'subsidise' their OOH costs with inflating other prices within the clinic."* then perhaps Vets Now aren't the only ones who need investigating 

I really want to see where this is going, there's no justification for ripping people off and profiting off people's grief in this way. It's as bad as bogus tradespeople ripping of OAPS and that kind of thing is the bread and butter of Rip Off Britain.


----------



## sophia196

Pheebs said:


> Sophie, this is a genuine question, are you connected in any way to Vets Now?


Not at all. I am a stay at home mum with 3 children! Why do you ask?


----------



## Pheebs

Georgee33 said:


> Hi Rosie,
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You haven't mentioned why Kossy had to be put to sleep and why it required a home visit rather than you taking Kossy to the vets? I have also experienced similar and have it explained to me that whilst the vet and nurse came out to me who would be back at base to deal with any subsequent emergencies and care for the inpatients at the practice? You are therefore in effect paying 4 peoples wages plus travel costs etc which is why I was in the fortunate position to wait until the day time to take my cat to see my own vet. I hope this helps you.


This is a very similar explanation to the one Sophie posted. Again, a genuine question, do you have any connection to Vets now.

Forgive my suspicion, but when new posters come on to a thread defending something people are complaining about, the whiff of socks tickles my nostrils.


----------



## Chewie39

Pheebs said:


> Sophie, this is a genuine question, are you connected in any way to Vets Now?


I don't think you are the only person wondering this (you are just braver than me in asking it!). But surely a professional business wouldn't join a forum, pretend to be a normal poster and then try to dissuade someone from complaining about their service. That just wouldn't happen, would it?

Whiff of socks - love it!!


----------



## Pheebs

Chewie39 said:


> I don't think you are the only person wondering this (you are just braver than me in asking it!). But surely a professional business wouldn't join a forum, pretend to be a normal poster and then try to dissuade someone from complaining about their service. That just wouldn't happen, would it?
> 
> Whiff of socks - love it!!


Yes, they would! I've seen it happen before, many times!


----------



## sophia196

Pheebs said:


> This is a very similar explanation to the one Sophie posted. Again, a genuine question, do you have any connection to Vets now.
> 
> Forgive my suspicion, but when new posters come on to a thread defending something people are complaining about, the whiff of socks tickles my nostrils.


I didn't defend them. I am confused why you think otherwise. I happened to join Pet Forums and saw this post and because I have had a very similar experience, I was trying to talk about it. I thought this was a friendly pet-lovers place. I was trying to help Rosie. I wasn't sure if she was aware about the recorded telephone calls. Sorry, I won't post again.


----------



## Chewie39

Oh I know they would! I guess my sarcasm is just a little too subtle today. I'm a suspicious conspiracy theorist of the highest order so apologies to Sophia/Georgiee if you are genuine - we've had a few non-genuine posters and people pretending to be someone they aren't on here before.

It just seemed suspicious - obviously not only to me! As I say, if you are genuine, my apologies.


----------



## Lumboo

sophia196 said:


> I have also experienced similar to Georgee33. When I had my house visit performed by Vets Now, this was also explained to me. I was shocked at the price so I demanded an explanation. Ianthi, Vets Now have one vet and one nurse there at all times. They are unable to leave the clinic, as they have inpatients to take care of, and also telephone calls to answer. So for my house visit, a second nurse and second vet were called into the practice to come and put my darling 'Mickey' to sleep.


I am sorry that you had to accept this ludicrous explanation by Vets Now as to why they hike up their prices whilst you were already upset about Mickey. Another example of how insenstive they are. 

I certainly wouldn't be happy to pay for their poor foresight of staffing cover. What a terrible business practice that is. Either they have the extra staff on hand or they should just refuse to do home visits.


----------



## Pheebs

sophia196 said:


> I didn't defend them. I am confused why you think otherwise. I happened to join Pet Forums and saw this post and because I have had a very similar experience, I was trying to talk about it. I thought this was a friendly pet-lovers place. I was trying to help Rosie. I wasn't sure if she was aware about the recorded telephone calls. Sorry, I won't post again.


As I said, it was a genuine question and not an accusation. If you aren't connected to Vets Now, then I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## MoggyBaby

I think both Sophia & George were informing us of what 'they were told' by Vets Now when VN were trying to justify their rip-off, extortionate prices. I don't think either of them were trying to defend Vets Now in any way.

To both - please continue to post about your experiences as the more information people have, the better placed they are to make decisions.

Welcome to the forum and it's very nice to have you with us.


----------



## sophia196

Lumboo said:


> I am sorry that you had to accept this ludicrous explanation by Vets Now as to why they hike up their prices whilst you were already upset about Mickey. Another example of how insenstive they are.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't be happy to pay for their poor foresight of staffing cover. What a terrible business practice that is. Either they have the extra staff on hand or they should just refuse to do home visits.


Thank you for your kindness and understanding Lumboo. I was only trying to convey my story and similar experience to help others.


----------



## sophia196

Thank you for your post MoggyBaby. I appreciate your kindness


----------



## Pheebs

Honestly, sincere apologies if my question offended anyone or I misinterpreted explanation for defence. I'm so angry about what Rosie has gone through and maybe that's made me too suspicious.


----------



## welshjet

MoggyBaby said:


> I think both Sophia & George were informing us of what 'they were told' by Vets Now when VN were trying to justify their rip-off, extortionate prices. I don't think either of them were trying to defend Vets Now in any way.
> 
> To both - please continue to post about your experiences as the more information people have, the better placed they are to make decisions.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and it's very nice to have you with us.


Yep welcome to pf - we are a friendly bunch - honest


----------



## sophia196

Pheebs said:


> Honestly, sincere apologies if my question offended anyone or I misinterpreted explanation for defence. I'm so angry about what Rosie has gone through and maybe that's made me too suspicious.


Thanks for your post Pheebs. I understand. I just tried to write down the exact explanation that I was given when I went through a very similar experience. I look forward to seeing how this all evolves, and also posting in other threads in the future


----------



## Chewie39

sophia196 said:


> Thanks for your post Pheebs. I understand. I just tried to write down the exact explanation that I was given when I went through a very similar experience.


Yes - I can't remember anything that's made me feel as angry as this story for a long time. I made the mistake of googling "Vets Now complaints" to read many, many heartbreaking stories - sadly we should expect many people with their own Vets Now horror stories. I've been in tears reading some of these stories, I can't even _begin_ to imagine how the people involved feel.


----------



## sophia196

Chewie39 said:


> Yes - I can't remember anything that's made me feel as angry as this story for a long time. I made the mistake of googling "Vets Now complaints" to read many, many heartbreaking stories - sadly we should expect many people with their own Vets Now horror stories. I've been in tears reading some of these stories, I can't even _begin_ to imagine how the people involved feel.


I'm googling now too :-(


----------



## Iheartcats

Chewie39 said:


> Yes - I can't remember anything that's made me feel as angry as this story for a long time. I made the mistake of googling "Vets Now complaints" to read many, many heartbreaking stories - sadly we should expect many people with their own Vets Now horror stories. I've been in tears reading some of these stories, I can't even _begin_ to imagine how the people involved feel.


I did the same thing but typed in "Vets Now Rip Off".

I found this pdf file from Vets Now and gives a low down on what to do if you have a complaint.

http://www.vetsnow.com/uploadedFiles/Pet_Owners/Raising a Concern Client Information.pdf?n=9993


----------



## Jiskefet

Before anyone asks, let me tell you I had never heard of Vets Now before this post, I do not live in England, and my cats are patients in a vet clinic with a good OOH service, but no vets on duty at the clinic 24/7. Theu are being beeped out of bed and come to the clinic in case of an emergency. I do pay OOH tariff for emergencies, though, and gladly. For I am oonly too happy with a vet at my beck and call within 30 mins of my phone call. Please view my following comment in this light.
I swithced from a good, cheaper vet to the clinic for their experienced specialists, facilities and OOH service.

I can understand you are all very upset, and the way some people were treated in their grief was atrocious, i must admit their argument is valid.

They offer 24/7 pet care with a vet AND nurse available at all times. If someone demands their pet to be tratet at their home, instead of taking it to the clinic, they pay for the vet and nurse from the moment they leave the clinic till tehe moment they are available for the next patient. In the mean time, the clinic will be manned with another vet and nurse to provide for other emergencies who do come to the clinic.

From the way the clinic is run, it is only sensible and businesslike to charge the genuine cost of driving a vet plus nurse on night/weekend tariff to SO's house, which may be an hour's drive for 5 min.s of treatment.

That is a bloody expensive way of running a practice, which YOUR OWN VET has chosen to employ for OOH emergencies. It is your vet who has decided he is having a lot of expensive staff stand-by at all hours, and the customer is the one who must foot the bill. 

A vet practice/clinic IS a business, not a charity organisation, and must be cost/effective to survive. 
So why are some vets so much cheaper than others?
The rent/mortgage of the practice, the state-of-the-art equipment they do or don't have, the availability of replacement staff if the resident vet is elsewhere employed, and many more.....

A vet practicing from a country cottage which has been in the family for generations has less overhead and will therefore be cheaper than a modern clinic with specialist vets, or a practice in an expensive part of town.

The prices at Vets Now are steep, almost ludicrously so, but the reporter, if he does his job properly, may well discover that they refelect the true cost of running a practice the way Vets Now do.

The question is: do we want to be dependent on a regional practice run this way, with prices to match? And do we want our vets to decide for us whether we use this service in an OOH emergency.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Jiskefet said:


> Before anyone asks, let me tell you I had never heard of Vets Now before this post, I do not live in England, and my cats are patients in a vet clinic with a good OOH service, but no vets on duty at the clinic 24/7. Theu are being beeped out of bed and come to the clinic in case of an emergency. I do pay OOH tariff for emergencies, though, and gladly. For I am oonly too happy with a vet at my beck and call within 30 mins of my phone call. Please view my following comment in this light.
> I swithced from a good, cheaper vet to the clinic for their experienced specialists, facilities and OOH service.
> 
> I can understand you are all very upset, and the way some people were treated in their grief was atrocious, i must admit their argument is valid.
> 
> They offer 24/7 pet care with a vet AND nurse available at all times. If someone demands their pet to be tratet at their home, instead of taking it to the clinic, they pay for the vet and nurse from the moment they leave the clinic till tehe moment they are available for the next patient. In the mean time, the clinic will be manned with another vet and nurse to provide for other emergencies who do come to the clinic.
> 
> From the way the clinic is run, it is only sensible and businesslike to charge the genuine cost of driving a vet plus nurse on night/weekend tariff to SO's house, which may be an hour's drive for 5 min.s of treatment.
> 
> That is a bloody expensive way of running a practice, which YOUR OWN VET has chosen to employ for OOH emergencies. It is your vet who has decided he is having a lot of expensive staff stand-by at all hours, and the customer is the one who must foot the bill.
> 
> A vet practice/clinic IS a business, not a charity organisation, and must be cost/effective to survive.
> So why are some vets so much cheaper than others?
> The rent/mortgage of the practice, the state-of-the-art equipment they do or don't have, the availability of replacement staff if the resident vet is elsewhere employed, and many more.....
> 
> A vet practicing from a country cottage which has been in the family for generations has less overhead and will therefore be cheaper than a modern clinic with specialist vets, or a practice in an expensive part of town.
> 
> The prices at Vets Now are steep, almost ludicrously so, but the reporter, if he does his job properly, may well discover that they refelect the true cost of running a practice the way Vets Now do.
> 
> The question is: do we want to be dependent on a regional practice run this way, with prices to match? And do we want our vets to decide for us whether we use this service in an OOH emergency.


And the nurse laughing in the garden less than 2 mins after Kossy was PTS is acceptable too is it??? Maybe they put on an additional charge for that...

The issue is not JUST about the ridiculous cost but the poor quality of service that was received.

I don't know where you are Jiskefet but here in the UK we like to see good value AND good service for our money. We work hard for it, we have a right to expect it.


----------



## carolmanycats

Firstly can I add my condolences to everyone else's, It is bad enough to lose your beloved cat but terrible that you were ripped off at the same time.

As well as the online petition at Vets Now - poor out of hours Veterinary Service Petition lots of people are now cross posting warnings to people on Facebook to check who their vets use for OOH work after a breeder I know was charged £1250 last night for a 4am caeserian. She was "lucky" - she was actually quoted £1500 originally!!!!! She had to pay in full though before they gave her the cat and kittens back!


----------



## MoggyBaby

carolmanycats said:


> As well as the online petition at Vets Now - poor out of hours Veterinary Service Petition lots of people are now cross posting warnings to people on Facebook to check who their vets use for OOH work after a breeder I know was charged £1250 last night for a 4am caeserian. She was "lucky" - she was actually quoted £1500 originally!!!!! *She had to pay in full though before they gave her the cat and kittens back*!


Thank you for the link to this petition which has now been signed!!!

EDIT: Forgot to add: How *DARE* VN hold this womans cat & kittens to ransom in this manner......  This PROVES that they are uncaring and unprofessional. If they had tried this with me they would have gotten VERY short shrift and a dental bill into the bargain!!!!

I really am gobsmacked and furious at the same time......  :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## havoc

I would love to know the breakdown of staff employed by Vets Now. It wouldn't be so bad if their charges were for consultations carried out by highly qualified specialists with years of experience. However, it seems more likely to me that a company like this is more likely to attract newly qualified personnel who cannot get a permanent placement in a normal practice. There are people who choose to work a night shift for good reasons but I can't see it being the first choice in this particular profession.


----------



## Etienne

carolmanycats said:


> Firstly can I add my condolences to everyone else's, It is bad enough to lose your beloved cat but terrible that you were ripped off at the same time.
> 
> As well as the online petition at Vets Now - poor out of hours Veterinary Service Petition lots of people are now cross posting warnings to people on Facebook to check who their vets use for OOH work after a breeder I know was charged £1250 last night for a 4am caeserian. She was "lucky" - she was actually quoted £1500 originally!!!!! She had to pay in full though before they gave her the cat and kittens back!


Thanks cmc the link was useful and has been signed


----------



## Ianthi

havoc said:


> I would love to know the breakdown of staff employed by Vets Now. It wouldn't be so bad if their charges were for consultations carried out by highly qualified specialists with years of experience. However, it seems more likely to me that a company like this is more likely to attract newly qualified personnel who cannot get a permanent placement in a normal practice. There are people who choose to work a night shift for good reasons but I can't see it being the first choice in this particular profession.


Havoc, you've literally beaten me to it. Additionally, I was going to enquire about the actual salaries paid to the vets in question and the profits generated for the company.

As mentioned earlier one of the concerns we as clients had with our former OOH was the relative inexperience of the vets employed plus the standard of care offered. Interestingly a lot of the vets were from and had trained abroad ( I'm not implying this a bad thing and is only relative to my own experience ) and it was obvious on more than one occasion that our general vets actually disapproved of procedures or treatments employed by the OOH vets.


----------



## carolmanycats

Maybe I am being a bit idealistic here but I am very concerned to see that as part of the salary package they offer vets a bonus scheme. Now, I am in a profession where they offer a bonus scheme on top of basic salary - basically the more you earn in fee income the bigger the bonus you get. I just cannot get my head around vets, whose main concern should be the welfare of the animals they get to treat, being on a bonus scheme where the main incentive appears to be to charge higher fees rather than to give better treatment.


----------



## havoc

It is that inexperience combined with the lack of senior cover which is particularly worrying. The whole point of paying over the odds for out of hours cover is so potentially life saving treatment is carried out without delay. Otherwise we may as well wait for morning. The huge difference between a setup like this and being able to phone your own vet who knows you and your own animals is being able to ascertain if it is truly an emergency.


----------



## welshjet

Cmc - thanks for the petition link. its practises like this that cause so much grief and give good decent vets a bad name

Thank you


----------



## MoggyBaby

carolmanycats said:


> Maybe I am being a bit idealistic here but I am very concerned to see that as part of the salary package they offer vets a bonus scheme. Now, I am in a profession where they offer a bonus scheme on top of basic salary - basically the more you earn in fee income the bigger the bonus you get. I just cannot get my head around vets, whose main concern should be the welfare of the animals they get to treat, being on a bonus scheme where the main incentive appears to be to charge higher fees rather than to give better treatment.


I would say that anyone earning a *STARTING* salary of £43k upwards doesn't really NEED a bonus scheme.....

But maybe that is a whole different argument.....


----------



## rosie565

Hello everyone, me again,

Well, I have to say that I too did get a whiff of Vets Now from one or two posts, and am still somewhat suspicious about one. Still, if you are here from Vets Now - up yours. If you are spying, you are worried. I am NOT paying for 4 people's wages, that is ridiculous. Vets Now still had their vet and their nurse at their base, they found another vet and nurse to send to us. If they cannot provide the cover that my local vets used to provide (which was visits at home if required) then they have no right to be claiming to be a specialist out of hours vet service, which is what they claim. Hogwash.


Has this been sent to the other forums, like the dog one, does anyone know? I had a quick look on the doggy one just now and couldn't see it, but I'm rushing a bit.

Chewie39, I have also written to the Rip Off Britain lady, and told her about this forum. Am really hoping she takes a look. I'll ring her if I don't hear anything. Maybe she will notice it more as we have both contacted her. 

The vet that came out was from another country, young and I would say inexperienced. The nurse also seemed inexperienced. When they were trying to clip Kossy's leg with the clipper, he was afraid of the noise. We brought him back into the house but he still did not want them near him, and he was getting upset, which made his breathing worse. They told us that our presence was making him feel worried, although I thought that we were being very calm and just comforting him. I therefore asked if they thought we should go away, and they agreed. We waited in the garden so were not with our boy when he went. I would have thought that maybe experienced people would have sedated our Kossy with an injection in the back of the neck (easy to do, Kossy was very gentle but he was a bit frightened) or something. I never got to do what I wanted which was to hold him as he went. I am struggling with that and to be honest can't really think about it right now.

Vets that get paid a bonus? Yuk. Lets do lots of unnecessary work and get a bit of extra in the pot for us. Ye gods. Sorry but it just seems wrong to me. 

So, FB. Still not sure how to start a campaign apart from just posting on my page, and I don't have many contacts on there as I don't use it much. Does anyone feel able to let me know how to do a proper job of it? I would love to see this run and run, like the dolphin one that was mentioned on here.

I'll keep on posting away, happy cat cuddles to you all particularly to everyone who is still sending their condolences, and caring about a little cat that you never knew xx

Rosie


----------



## havoc

> I would say that anyone earning a STARTING salary of £43k upwards doesn't really NEED a bonus scheme.....


They're likely to have so much debt by that point that they will be *extremely *likely to participate in anything which brings in more money. Sad but true I'm afraid.


----------



## havoc

> She had to pay in full though before they gave her the cat and kittens back!


This is a really interesting one and well worth investigation. In England* it is not lawful for anyone to take another's property against a debt without going through the courts first - and animals are considered property under the law. Vets who try this one are skating on very thin ice.

*carefully put England there in case it's different in other parts of the UK but I don't think it is.


----------



## Ianthi

sophia196 said:


> .I also queried why OOH provided by normal practices were so much cheaper. And it's because normal practices rip you off in other ways, such as inflating the costs of routine spays/castrations, vaccinations, yearly check-ups etc. I guess in a way you can say they 'subsidise' their OOH costs with inflating other prices within the clinic.
> 
> I think another thing you pay for is staff 24/7. When my dog was hit by a car, Vets Now assured me that they have a vet and nurse there 24/7 to take care of Bruno. At normal vet practices who provide their own OOH service, the vet goes home at night.


Firstly, I've never deemed the charges in my former practice to be _inflated_. I've never once felt 'ripped off'. In fact, they were always reasonable. Also the vets were also very committed, king compassionate and caring!

Furthermore, being part of a group of practices they operated the OOH services on a rota basis with the vets themselves dealing with the emergencies. They had access to case-notes as well. In-patient care was also provided at the same venue ie at the practice 'hospital' of the chain. Altogether it was much more efficient and reasonable as well. Additionally, no client was ever refused treatment because they were unable to pay on the spot!! In all the time I never heard one complaint.


----------



## havoc

I do pay a little more than I could for kitten vaccinations and other routine procedures because my vets don't play the silly game of 'come on' prices for routine stuff. It isn't a hugely significant amount though and I'm happy to do so because I know who is going to be on the other end of the phone on a Saturday night.

I also know who is going to be in the place when I make a normal appointment, unlike these supermarket style chains where you never see the same vet twice.


----------



## carolmanycats

rosie565 said:


> Hello everyone, me again,
> 
> When they were trying to clip Kossy's leg with the clipper, he was afraid of the noise.
> 
> Rosie


Clippers? When my vets clip fur to do a blood test (though they are very good at not clipping at all especially on our show cats!) or, on the sad occasions they have come to the house to help one of our old or ill cats to "the bridge", they NEVER use clippers, just a small pair of sharp scissors which, being silent in use, cause no distress at all. Is there any need to use, presumably, electric clippers on a cat????


----------



## carolmanycats

havoc said:


> This is a really interesting one and well worth investigation. In England* it is not lawful for anyone to take another's property against a debt without going through the courts first - and animals are considered property under the law. Vets who try this one are skating on very thin ice.
> 
> *carefully put England there in case it's different in other parts of the UK but I don't think it is.


Her exact words, when someone asked her if she actually paid the extortionate amount were "I had to pay or he wouldn't bring the cat and kittens out "


----------



## rosie565

Oh carolmanycats, I wish I had thought of that. They were battery clippers but very noisy. My poor Kossy. I could cry again. When they saw he was scared why didn't they just do that??? They were just all pathetic and didn't know what to do. I wanted to do the best for my boy and all I got was stupid people who didn't know what was best. Why oh why has this happened? I just feel overwhelmed. 

Rosie


----------



## havoc

> Her exact words, when someone asked her if she actually paid the extortionate amount were "I had to pay or he wouldn't bring the cat and kittens out "


Of course that's what she was told and the vet relied on her being desperate to get the animal back. It works with most people but does not mean they are acting within the law.


----------



## rosie565

Can anyone tell me how to do this "bump" thing which apparently keeps a post current? 

I would just like this to keep getting publicity on here if possible.

Rosie


----------



## Iheartcats

The "bump" thing is just to keep reply to this thread so that it stays on the first page


----------



## Chewie39

I don't think this issue is going anywhere for now 

Rosie, I haven't cross posted any of this yet - do you want to do it as it's your thread?

Keep your chin up, you've got nothing to berate yourself over. You did absolutely the best you could for Kossy and you went the extra mile for a treasured friend. You were both let down by Vets Now and you've highlighted a massive issue for anyone who calls him/herself an animal lover. I'm thanking you for being brave and bringing this to my attention - and I'm getting crosser and crosser about the incompetence/insensitivity/ridiculous charges you encountered from these people.

Hugs x


----------



## rosie565

Chewie39, thank you for that. I am feeling pretty grim and wish it had been different, but your words mean a lot, thank you. We did try our best, I know I must remember that. Nothing would have been too much for our boy though. If we could have had him well and strong we would have paid ANYTHING, anything at all. It's hard. We miss him.

However, this is about helping other people and their pets as well as us now, so I am really pleased that you think this is helping already.

I don't know how to cross post, I don't suppose you could tell me how? Or even better (blush) could you do it for me? Don't worry if that is a pain I'll do it if I learn how.

I'm off for a vodka now to try and stop thinking about it all, will be back on the case tomoorow after work, no doubt. 

Hugs to all.

Rosie x


----------



## MoggyBaby

I have done the cross-post into both Dog Chat & General Chat.

I also found the following in General Chat

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/199751-vets.html

:mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## havoc

> so I am really pleased that you think this is helping already.


You have brought an extremely important matter to the attention of everyone on this forum. I'll bet there are many who haven't posted on here but have at least read it and now know to check with their own vets re OOH cover. You have been put through hell but I will guarantee it won't have been in vain and hundreds of others will be spared the same misery.


----------



## Aurelia

First of all Rosie I'm so sorry for your loss 

I haven't been able to bring myself to read passed the first 45 posts as my eyes are already sore  But I wondered if anyone has looked into VN and are they connected to Medi Vet (the big chain of vets that had a vets uncovered type thing done on TV)? It smells an awful lot like they might be.

Absolutely disgusting


----------



## welshjet

MoggyBaby said:


> I have done the cross-post into both Dog Chat & General Chat.
> 
> I also found the following in General Chat
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/199751-vets.html
> 
> :mad5: :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


Moggybaby, would it be worth cross posting it into the horse chat, they also use vets big time


----------



## Georgee33

MoggyBaby said:


> I think both Sophia & George were informing us of what 'they were told' by Vets Now when VN were trying to justify their rip-off, extortionate prices. I don't think either of them were trying to defend Vets Now in any way.
> 
> To both - please continue to post about your experiences as the more information people have, the better placed they are to make decisions.
> 
> Welcome to the forum and it's very nice to have you with us.


Sorry maybe I didn't make myself clearer I was in the fortunate position where my cat wasn't really suffering so I decided not to contribute to the profits of Vets Now by waiting until the following morning to see my own vet (at a vastly reduced rate). Of course if it is a genuine emergency and your animal is suffering then you would do whatever is necessary. If we pay these fees it keeps them in business for longer!


----------



## MoggyBaby

welshjet said:


> Moggybaby, would it be worth cross posting it into the horse chat, they also use vets big time


I've just done so, well done for the suggestion. 

However, no-one appears to have read either of my links in DC or GC so maybe folks ain't so interested after all....


----------



## Oscars mam

Hi Rosie here is some info on how to create a page on fb it says in this info you have to be an organization or business etc to do it but dont worry there are loads of pages on fb that are neither and if you go ahead with this then you will be the organization anyway...hope this helps! It is really easy 
Facebook Pages: Creating, administering and editing your Page - Facebook Help Centre | Facebook

To create a group click create group and off you go its as easy as that! 
When you have done it put the link in here we can join and put the link on our fb pages it wont take long before its up and running 

The bump is just write "bump" to send the post up if you cant think of anything to write but im sure you have plenty to write, although on her it has to be more than 10 letters so bumpity bump would work  xxx


----------



## welshjet

MoggyBaby said:


> I've just done so, well done for the suggestion.
> 
> However, no-one appears to have read either of my links in DC or GC so maybe folks ain't so interested after all....


Am on mob as usual so cannot see figs of whose on line, perhaps its quiet, will wait and see and then start to bump as and when x


----------



## MoggyBaby

MoggyBaby said:


> However, no-one appears to have read either of my links in DC or GC so maybe folks ain't so interested after all....


Starting to generate interest now..... 

The more who know, the better for all.


----------



## Guest

I know someone who recently used Vets Now after she came home to find her cat in an awful state, think it may of been attacked by another animal. She took the cat to the clinic 17 miles from her home and left £1000 (around that I think) poorer. Luckily she had savings. Ill see if she is interested in joining the forum so she can share her experience.


----------



## Chewie39

Aww thanks MB - I did see that Rosie had asked earlier but I had to go out to pick up my son so was just logging in to do it now 

I think the dog and everything-else pet people need to consider their OOH provision and be aware of the issues as much as we do.


----------



## Ianthi

MG.......Not surprised to hear about the interest generated since the vast majority of the complaints I've read about ( going back a few years!  ) were related to dogs. Some were very harrowing cases I seem to recall.


----------



## hazel pritchard

Thanks for all this info i am going to call my vets tomorrow and see if they use this company for out of hours calls, if they do i guess i will have to find another local vets that dont use them


----------



## MoggyBaby

hazel pritchard said:


> Thanks for all this info i am going to call my vets tomorrow and see if they use this company for out of hours calls, if they do i guess i will have to find another local vets that dont use them


Or do what I have done - use one vet for bog-standard normal stuff and have the cats 'registered on the system' at another who doesn't use Vets Now or Medivet for OOH purposes.


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> Or do what I have done - use one vet for bog-standard normal stuff and have the cats 'registered on the system' at another who doesn't use Vets Now or Medivet for OOH purposes.


i've done the same, most vet's round here use Vets Now, so use Campanion Care for OOH's now, wouldn't give vet's now any money, they are awful


----------



## skip

First of all my condolences Rosie.
I shall be checking out vets in my area to find out what their situation is for ooh,this is just something i havnt thought about until reading this and i suppose alot of others wont have thought about it either.I've googled vets now and am amazed at how many complaints are floating around out there,so surprised this hasnt been on tv,or perhaps it has and i just havnt seen.Thank you for making us aware


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Hi Rosie - Firstly I would like to say I'm sorry for your loss of Kossy. Secondly I would like to apologise for not posting sooner. It's not that I don't care because what you have gone through is truly awful and I wouldn't wish that on anybody. I have also delayed my post as I have been waiting to here from my mum regarding when we put our dog to sleep. It's not the same I know and it also wasn't out of hours but I wanted to see how much it costed so I could report back to you. My mum believes it cost around £100 and that was only for a vet to come round to administer the medication, no nurse and not really sure why vets you used could justify sending 2 people out. I saw a thing on Vets Now late last year and from what everyone else has said as well they are a disgrace and it is no wonder they are being investigated. 

Anyway, other than that I haven't got anything constructive to say except that I am thinking of you. XX


----------



## lymorelynn

Whilst I am sure that everyone is sorry for the loss of your cat and the circumstances I am going to have close this thread as being potentially libelous and contrary to forum rules.


----------

